# Unknown metal



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi
I have some plating that was not affected by warm AR, nor simmerring AR(may be I did not wait long enough, but it was a thin foil that was left after removing the base metal - copper) I heated to what I would call boiling, still no effect. 

Changed acids, rinsed with clean water, I guess I should say the metal is silver colored, then added fresh nitric, HCL and sulfuric, heated as soon as the simmering point was reached metal was dissolved.
I tried stannous, but really couldn't tell, may have been a faint color but I am not sure that I got all the nitric boiled off, also do not know if the sulfuric would mess up the stannous.

Any Ideas? or different methods to test for deturmination would be appreciated.

thanks
jim


----------



## markqf1 (Jan 16, 2010)

What color is the solution?
Were you working scrap jewelery?
Did you try adding a few drops of stannous to a few drops of solution and heating it?

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2010)

It was the ground plane from a IC chip, copper base, silver color plating.
I did not try dumping stannous into the solution.
Solution was yellow with tinge of orange. very pale though as it was only about .5cm^2 and super thin. 



Jim


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 31, 2010)

nickel?


----------

